# Unknown Plant ID?



## victri (Mar 18, 2004)

I've had this for close to 6 months, and it hasn't grown much except for several new leaves. Height is about 2-3 inches.

Anyone have an idea of what it is?

It's the leafy plant right in the middle of the pic.


----------



## clay (Jul 3, 2004)

i am taking a wild stab, but an emersed grown crypt? not really sure which one, but that is my humble guess.

clay


----------



## victri (Mar 18, 2004)

I don't think it's a crypt. The root structure certainly looks very different. I'll try to get a pic of that.

I suspect it's a Lagenandra.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

your substrate looks very clean, no idea on the plant though


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Would you be able to post a close-up of the plant? Is there a miniature leaf coming out of the place where the leaf attaches to the petiole? Any idea where you got this plant?

It looks like a plant I've collected locally. :-k


----------



## victri (Mar 18, 2004)

That's the closest shot I can get. My cam isn't good enough for a real closeup on the individual leaf. You can't really see them, but there are light colored veins on the leaves.

I got this plant from a friend. Unfortunately, he's quite forgetful, and doesn't recall where he got it. I could just strangle him. It's like reading a good thriller and missing out on the last chapter.


----------



## clay (Jul 3, 2004)

what is the texture of the leaf like? rough, smooth, etc?

clay


----------



## victri (Mar 18, 2004)

Well, I must have looked like an idiot with my arm in the tank and eyes closed, feeling up that plant.

The stalks are tough and they don't bend easily. Roots are pretty hard too. Leaves are soft but not fragile and don't seem like they'll break apart. It feels smooth even though it looks slightly rough. A bit like the outer edges of cabbage.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I still think it's a Crypt of some kind.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

I just figured out why it looked so familiar to me. I saw it in Luis Navarro's tank. You may want to alert him of this thread just in case he missed it. He may know what it is.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I really don't think it is. But I also have no idea what it could be. He's going to have to jog his friend's memory and go from there.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I think it is the so-called Florida Crypt, _Physostegia purpurea_. I got a plant of it at Petsmart a month or so ago, grown emerse, with long internodes and leaves about four or five inches long. It is slowly adapting to submerse growth, and the new growth looks like that in your picture. The emerse-grown leaves have pretty much died away.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The Florida crypt is being sold as _Physostegia leptophylla_ . I don't really know the status of that name, but it's not the same thing as purpurea. But now that you mention it, it does sort of look like a Physostegia.


----------



## ladyofshallot73 (May 4, 2005)

It looks like an anubius to me.


----------



## victri (Mar 18, 2004)

cS said:


> I just figured out why it looked so familiar to me. I saw it in Luis Navarro's tank. You may want to alert him of this thread just in case he missed it. He may know what it is.


That looks very much like the plant I have, only much bigger.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry Cavan! it is the plant! I have had it for 6 years and it takes for ever to grow I will send you one if you care for it.
It looks just like the one on the picture posted by victri.
Luis


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Do you mean that it is _Physostegia leptophylla_ ? In any case, I decline the offer. Thanks though.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes, Physostegia leptophylla. I knew you were going to say NO!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I said I didn't think it was a Cryptocoryne and later that if it is a Physostegia, it's probably leptophylla rather than purpurea. Now I'm just getting confused.


----------



## victri (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks for the ID! Now all I need to do is wait 6 years...

Btw, how does it propagate itself submersed? Does it grow a new plantlet the way a crypt would?


----------

